# Milwaukee’s Makeover: How the Bucks Decided to Buckle Down and Play for the Future



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> There is a sense of peace in Milwaukee — a feeling that after years of lurching around NBA purgatory, the Bucks have stumbled upon a long-term path they’re happy to stroll.
> 
> The Bucks think they have two franchise players, Giannis Antetokounmpo and Jabari Parker, super-young combo forwards with preposterous arms, a determined work ethic, and varied skill sets they’re only discovering. Any team built around 19- and 20-year-olds is a half-decade from anything like contention, and the Bucks under new ownership aren’t going to rush the process as they did in chasing the no. 8 seed under Herb Kohl.
> 
> ...


Rest of the article at the link.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's good to hear them wax poetic about the long game, but it remains to be seen if Hammond's trigger finger is going to get too itchy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> It's good to hear them wax poetic about the long game, but it remains to be seen if Hammond's trigger finger is going to get too itchy.


Hopefully, as the article mentions, those moves were in large part the result of pressure coming from Herb Kohl and his desire to remain "competitive"... time will tell if the new ownership stays committed to the big picture.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dornado said:


> Hopefully, as the article mentions, those moves were in large part the result of pressure coming from Herb Kohl and his desire to remain "competitive"... time will tell if the new ownership stays committed to the big picture.


This. I think Hammond is a better GM than anyone gave him credit for; he was just stuck with a meddling owner who didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> This. I think Hammond is a better GM than anyone gave him credit for; he was just stuck with a meddling owner who didn't know what he was doing.


I really hope that's the case. Giannis and Jabari are far too good a young duo to spoil with hasty GMing.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Hammond has been a terrific drafter.. Sanders, Harris, Giannis all fantastic mid round picks made during the win now era of the Bucks. Herb Kohl was an old koot with a bunch of yes men surrounding him driving the organization into the ground. I thought we should have let Hambone go with the new ownership coming in and start off fresh but clearly the billionaires see something in him (I'd guess his impressive drafting resume) so I am willing to see how this process plays out. If the first 20 games is any indication this team is going to be very good sooner rather than later.


----------

